# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Chubby Frog badly infected

## DakotaRae

Please help me I am at a loss. My Chubby Frog has developed these sores on his underside and I've noticed a few small ones cropping up on his back. I have been treating with Neosporin and Melafix soaks but they're just getting bigger and bigger. A vet is not an option due to unexpected financial distress. The situation is making me feel awful and I'm not sure what else to try. I feel like he is certainly going to die and everyday I wake up and he is still alive. He doesn't move or eat. His feet twitch a lot. I feel as though this is just serious systemic infection at this point. 

Here is a photo of the problem: http://m.imgur.com/jYj4Hd0

----------

